# Permanent residency application



## bmex (Sep 24, 2013)

I'll be arriving in Manzanillo Nov. Any idea how long it's taking for the process. I've started step one at the Vancouver Mx embassy.

Thx


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ours was really fast at 7 weeks. Others have been waiting months. There are yet others who seem to have stalled, and some who have made the mistake of leaving Mexico while en tramite and caused their process to be voided without notice. 
So, just follow the rules and be patient, keep smiling and watch your process online, as instructed. When it says your card has been produced, wait another week and then go pick it up.


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

According to earlier accounts, the Manzanillo immigration office is turning things around very rapidly. A friend went Permanente in June in one week - amazing.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

bmex said:


> I'll be arriving in Manzanillo Nov. Any idea how long it's taking for the process. I've started step one at the Vancouver Mx embassy.
> 
> Thx


I started my application at the Mexican Consulate in El Paso, TX on 7/2/13 and picked up my visa card at the immigration office in Juarez on Monday, 8/5/13. The notice that the visa was ready, however, had appeared on their website the Friday before. The process required one visit to the Mexican Consulate in El Paso and three trips to the INM office in Juarez --- all in all not a bad experience. I'm sure my being here on the border had a lot to do with how quickly things moved along. 

Good luck.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Manzanillo (my INM) is very efficient and friendly. 30 days max and possibly quicker. I hear all regional offices have their own card printers now.

Hope you are flying as you are not allowed a permit for a NOB car


----------



## anoutlaw (May 13, 2009)

I applied 9 weeks ago and it took 8 for the notice that I have been approved and to sign the papers. I was then told now I need to sit and wait about 6 more weeks to get the perm. residence card. Suppose to be a better quality card, just like driving license etc.

Another friends has been waiting longer and no news yet but he is from Venezuela and i am European.

So, time varies and you just need to be patient. Assuming you had all the documents required and meet the requirements, sit back and relax 

If you want to travel not a problem. You go to the office and apply for permission to leave and enter.. It takes about 2 days and they provide you a page with your pic on it and other details about your application. At the bottom it has a space for an exit and entry stamp.

When you leave they stamp and when you come they stamp (MUST GET IT STAMPED!)

You can be out max 60 days.

When you come back you give it to them....


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

In November, 2010, we walked out of the INM office in Guadalajara with our "Inmigrado" Cards (now called "Residente Permanente" since the new law was enacted) pleased beyond words that we would never have to eneter an INM office ever again and then they changed the law and are now stipulating we immigrants here under Inmigrado status should exchange our Inmigrado Cards for Residente Permanente Cards but from all the horror stories we are hearing we not only do not want to surrender our Inmigrado Cards for the new cards and go through that nighmare but we are sure the INM people either in Chapala or Guadalajara have no desire to see us strolling into their offices when they are inundated with higher priority work bunching up on them and driving them crazy so we would rather head up to Guadalajara to SRE and apply for citizenship and, perhaps, be left alone after some 10 years of facing the functionaries annually first to renew FM-3s and then FM-2s. and then, thank God, the INM functionaries in Guadalajara for the permanent resident (then Inmigrado) status. Have any of you out there actually tried to exchange an "Inmigrado" Card for a new "Permanent Resident" Card and, if so, was it a fun experience? Maybe it´s not necessary at all to swap cards which really many the same thing in different terminology.


----------



## Dray2 (Apr 14, 2012)

After seven years of dealing with immigration here in Acapulco I have now become a permanent resident. It was quick and painless with one trip to the office to hand in all paperwork, etc. and another trip ten days later to pick up my card. This time they did not even want any proof of finances. It feels sooooo good to be finished. The staff in the Acapulco office have always been so nice and helpful. One time I watched them fill out the entire application for a man that was having a bit of trouble with it. They are really nice people.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Dray2 said:


> After seven years of dealing with immigration here in Acapulco I have now become a permanent resident. It was quick and painless with one trip to the office to hand in all paperwork, etc. and another trip ten days later to pick up my card. This time they did not even want any proof of finances. It feels sooooo good to be finished. The staff in the Acapulco office have always been so nice and helpful. One time I watched them fill out the entire application for a man that was having a bit of trouble with it. They are really nice people.


The girl behind the desk in Juarez also filled out my application for me, and when the card was ready she came over and high fived me. The old guard at the sign in desk also gave me a thumbs up when I left the office with the card. Altogether, I would rate the service, efficiency, and speed I got at the INM office there an 9 out of 10. The web page they provide which lets you monitor the application as it's being processed was also very helpful.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ElPaso2012 said:


> The girl behind the desk in Juarez also filled out my application for me, and when the card was ready she came over and high fived me. The old guard at the sign in desk also gave me a thumbs up when I left the office with the card. Altogether, I would rate the service, efficiency, and speed I got at the INM office there an 9 out of 10. The web page they provide which lets you monitor the application as it's being processed was also very helpful.


No high fives at the INM office in Guadalajara. But it is organized and, maybe, efficient.


----------



## bmex (Sep 24, 2013)

When going in for the second step in the permanent application process, was it necessary to provide the financial information again? it was reviewed in step one at the Canadian Council.

Thx


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

bmex said:


> When going in for the second step in the permanent application process, was it necessary to provide the financial information again? it was reviewed in step one at the Canadian Council.
> 
> Thx


It was not necessary for me, but I did all the steps at the same INM office in Guadalajara. I suggest it would be wise to take a copy with you in case they did not receive it from the Consulate in Canada.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

bmex said:


> When going in for the second step in the permanent application process, was it necessary to provide the financial information again? it was reviewed in step one at the Canadian Council.
> 
> Thx


I provided financial info at the Mexican Consulate office in El Paso at the beginning of the process. No one asked for it again at any point. Of course, I kept every little scrap of paperwork associated with the process in a file that I brought with me any time I visited the INM office in Juarez.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

bmex said:


> When going in for the second step in the permanent application process, was it necessary to provide the financial information again? it was reviewed in step one at the Canadian Council.
> 
> Thx


To provide a little more info: At one point my application was stalled, i.e. nothing seemed to be happening. I went to INM and asked about it. They told me they were waiting for financial information. I pointed out to them that they already had the info in their file on me that he was holding in his hand. After that it went pretty quickly.


----------



## bmex (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the replys. Hopefully it'll go as smooth as yours did.


----------

